# Greek Tutor Required-Larnaca



## loobielou (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know of a Greek Tutor in the Larnaca area who can teach a 6 year old child. He will be starting greek school in September but we want him to have some extra lessons. I have only seen two companies advertised and they dont take children.

Lou


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

loobielou said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know of a Greek Tutor in the Larnaca area who can teach a 6 year old child. He will be starting greek school in September but we want him to have some extra lessons. I have only seen two companies advertised and they dont take children.
> 
> Lou


Hi Lou,
I would go to the school he is going to be attending and ask to meet his teacher and speak with them. Maybe they can do it or recommend someone who can. Another thing that could help is to send him to Greek Preschool from now till summer and then have him attend a Greek summer school. I think kids pick language so fast that he wont have a problem.

Dina


----------



## loobielou (Apr 21, 2010)

theresoon said:


> Hi Lou,
> I would go to the school he is going to be attending and ask to meet his teacher and speak with them. Maybe they can do it or recommend someone who can. Another thing that could help is to send him to Greek Preschool from now till summer and then have him attend a Greek summer school. I think kids pick language so fast that he wont have a problem.
> 
> Dina


Hi, Thanks for your advice.

I took him to Learn4good and he had a few lessons in the summer they were very good. He has beeen at School for 5 months now and he is almost fluent and his teacher says he is an A* student...hows that for progress. I wish I could learn that fast.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

sorry I didn't see that your original post was back in July. Yes ideed kids pick up languages very fast upto age 10 they can pick it as bylingual. I am taking my 4 year old for ballet at a Russian place since September and she has picked up Russian. My 3 year old who doesn't go to ballet yet also picked up Russian from listening to the 4 year old.


----------

